# GIK ArtPanel Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.gikacoustics.com/images/art_panel_500.jpg[/img]Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics are teaming up to give away the ArtPanels you see in the photo to the left and a lucky member of the Shack is going to get to hang these in their very own home theater room!


*Qualifications*

The qualification period is from November 1, 2009 until January 31, 2010... with the drawing being held the first week of February 2010!
Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

You must have a total post count of at least 10 posts in the forums.

Post in the GIK ArtPanel Giveaway Qualification Thread that you would like to be entered into the drawing.

Winner will agree to post pictures of the ArtPanels mounted in their room in the Home Audio Acoustics forum.

Make sure your equipment is listed in the Home Theater Equipment forum.

Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS Lower 48 addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by January 15, 2010 in order to qualify.

Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here.



Good luck!


---


This is the announcement thread only... no discussion here... use the discussion thread... Thanks!


----------

